# Rope in lower Clear Creek



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hojo, This kind of negligence can't stand. We need you out there tonight and to have that rope by the time the first dawn patrol comes down the canyon. 

Seriously, though, thanks for letting folks know.

Good luck finding it,

-AH


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I am not afraid to don some scuba gear if necessary


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

As per the posts on FB, it seems like it was seen stuck just below the bridge. Someone confirm if its there or not....


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Removed*



mattoak said:


> As per the posts on FB, it seems like it was seen stuck just below the bridge. Someone confirm if its there or not....


I will confirm it's not there now. I removed it at 6:30 and thought I posted as such shortly there after but it seems the post never made it.


----------

